# Lighting



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

I wanted to ask whats everyones opinions on marine lighting whats the best choice? LED? t5? t8? i dont know much about this subject could someone help me pleaase.

thanks in advance


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I think a lot depends on what you intend to put into the tank. FOWLR you can probably get away with flourecent but a t-8 bulb would make the tank a little better.

If you start wanting to do corals, there are some hardier corals (star polyps, mushrooms, and hammer coral) that I'm doing that you can get away with t-5 bulbs, but in the long run, I'll need to upgrade again.

The next step up is for the pro's to answer. All I know is, the more exotic you go as far as corals, the more wattage you need running. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you want the clams and sps corals you're looking at metal halides or LEDs. Not sure if t5s would cut it. I have t5s and a bunch of soft corals and it's plenty of light. T5s are generally the cheapest then metal halides and LEDs. Again depends on what you're looking to keep and also the height you place things in the tank. What size tank and how tall is it? I think reefingmadness knows of a thread that explains lighting in detail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can pretty much keep anything with the use of T-5 HO, they don't last near as long as the manufactor states though, change em every 6-9 months. LED would be the best, as theres nearly no heat and they run very little electrical cost wise. Halides would be above T-5 and on the same level strenght wise as LED's. 
LED's in general cost a bunch to buy
Metal Halides, not as costly as LED's, run hot and costly to run
T-5 HO, using a 4 lamp unit, can basically keep anything you want, but does not have the light shimmer effect as Halides and LED.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 Well stated. I suppose I underestimated my lights. Good to know though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

RSully said:


> I think a lot depends on what you intend to put into the tank. FOWLR you can probably get away with flourecent but a t-8 bulb would make the tank a little better.
> 
> If you start wanting to do corals, there are some hardier corals (star polyps, mushrooms, and hammer coral) that I'm doing that you can get away with t-5 bulbs, but in the long run, I'll need to upgrade again.
> 
> The next step up is for the pro's to answer. All I know is, the more exotic you go as far as corals, the more wattage you need running. Hope that helps a little.




whats FOWLR?


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

i got the tank today havent exactly measured it as of yet but to my knowledge it is a standard 4ft tank, i so want a sump but i wouldnt know how to go about that


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Joe1985 said:


> whats FOWLR?


Fish Only With Live Rock


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Joe1985 said:


> i got the tank today havent exactly measured it as of yet but to my knowledge it is a standard 4ft tank, i so want a sump but i wouldnt know how to go about that


20 or 30 gallon tank would do ya just fine. Unless your looking to pay alittle bit for one thats already made as a Sump?

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...tid=18365&ref=4032&subref=AA&cmpid=PPC-G-4032


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I used a 24 gallon tank I bought off craigslist for mine. Had pieces cut for a bubble trap and then used aquarium safe silicone to stick them in there. I used that melevsreef site to make mine. Mine basically hides my heater and I have a protein skimmer and a small in tank refugium in there. Seems to work well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

its a 55G tank.. will look into the sump idea and see what happens, would love to get one done , hopefully cheap lol


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

My only suggestion would be, take your time and map out what you want to do. Your set-up cost for a 55 gallon will be quite a bit but not horrible. So plan to be able to buy what you need over a time frame that you can afford it. SAlt water set-ups aren't cheap but well worth it!


----------

